# Palmers Wood Oilfield



## cybergibbons (Dec 7, 2005)

Most people don't realise that oil is found in the South East. This is a small satellite site with two oil pumps and some small buildings, shipping containers and tanks.

There is a security camera, but I don't think it works.

Further to the east is the main (manned site) with more pumps and tanks.

Photos at:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cybergibbons/sets/1532691/

The pumps are quite hypnotic to watch.


----------



## krela (Dec 30, 2005)

I must have missed this originally because I was on holiday when it was posted...

That's pretty cool, I didn't know there was oil anywhere on dry land in the UK, nice one


----------



## cardiffrail (Dec 30, 2005)

Moderate quantities of oil are found in the southern UK, originating from the Jurassic 'Kimmeridge' shales. The largest and most well-known onland UK oilfield is at Wytch Farm, near Swanage. THere have also been attempts to drill for oil beneath the South Downs, with varying success, although theere is a working oil extraction plant near Singleton, to the north of Chichester.


----------



## saul_son (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice one Cybergibbons! I love oil pumps,i've seen quite a few in the US but didn't know there were any over here.


----------



## Howard (Apr 10, 2006)

I couldn't find it when I went looking.. ?!


----------



## smileysal (Apr 11, 2006)

hiya,

yes, theres quite a few of them around. theres one not far from the old Saxondale Hospital (the hospital is now houses etc though), and one at Eakering, near Bilsthorpe, (both of which are in Nottinghamshire). 

 Sal


----------



## Howard (Apr 19, 2006)

So how do I get to it? I went up and down Tandridge hill lane and couldn't see squat


----------



## cybergibbons (May 2, 2006)

You can't see it from any of the surrounding roads. It's really obvious on both OS maps (right above the words "Priory Shaw") and aerial photos.


----------



## Howard (May 6, 2006)

Is the place heavily populated? I.e if I drive up that entry road..


----------



## cybergibbons (May 6, 2006)

There are three gates on the way up, one on the public road, one halfway up, and one right by it. A person can walk past or through all of them, but a car wouldn't be able to...


----------

